# UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?



## Relgna (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich habe mir ein paar Hegene gebunden und mit Nagellack, Bindelack behandelt, jetzt möchte ich geren so UV Nagellack oder UV Bindelack nehmen weil ich mir ein schnelleres, einfacheres Arbeiten erhoffe.
Nun meine Frage welche UV Lampe kann man dazu nehmen, jede beliebige oder auf was muss man achten, welche nutzt Ihr.

L.G.
Relgna


----------



## fischbär (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Eigentlich gehen da diese kleinen Schlüsselanhänger. Aber jeder Lack ist anders. Manche härten nur gut unter den richtigen Lampen für die ganzen Finger.
Ziemlich gut geht der Kleber den Conrad zusammen mit einer Lampe in einem Stift verkauft. Haftet nur nicht so gut auf glatten Oberflächen.
Der beste Kleber ist Loctite 4305. Der ist aber enorm teuer.
Das ist nicht das typische Epoxyd, sondern Sekundenkleber mit UV Aktivator. Härtet also irgendwann auch von selbst und hält extrem stark. Lebensdauer der Flasche aber nur ca. halbes Jahr. Dann wird er von allein fest.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Vermutlich gehen gerade diese "kleinen Schlüsselanhänger" nicht anständig (es sei denn sie sind speziell für den Zweck). Bei welcher Wellenlänge genau die beste Härtung erfolgt, hängt vom Kleber ab. Ein Großteil wird jedoch mit ~365nm gehärtet was als LED jedoch nicht unbedingt gängig ist. Kannst also Glück haben und es klappt, oder eben Pech. Ich würde ne 9W UV-Röhre nehmen (oder eben Fertiggerät für ~10€), damit klappt es auf jeden Fall da ein breiteres Band abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Relgna (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Danke für die Bemühungen, ok, scheint hier nicht das Thema zu sein. 
Dachte auch das man solch eine Lampe zur aktivierung von Flourizierenden Köden braucht , somit sollte es eine Art Taschenlampe sein, und würde mir nun da es auch in einem Video vorgeführt wird diese Loon UV Lampe (ist man auch mobil)mit dem passenden Loon UV Clear Fly Finish besorgen, bevor ich dies oder das ausprobiere, denke da kann ich nicht viel falsch machen.
Nachmals danke.


http://www.fliegen-shop.de/Bindematerial/LackUV_KleberEpoxy/2078_Loon_UV_Clear_Fly_Finish/


----------



## relgna01 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Ja danke Wolfgang das ist lieb von dir, im googeln bin ich auch gut, und bei den Angeboten auch verunsichert, ich habe mir eher hier eine Antwort erhofft das jemand sagt, das und das nehme ich.
Ich danke dir.


----------



## Mot (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir ein paar Hegene gebunden und mit Nagellack, Bindelack behandelt, jetzt möchte ich geren so UV Nagellack oder UV Bindelack nehmen weil ich mir ein schnelleres, einfacheres Arbeiten erhoffe.
> Nun meine Frage welche UV Lampe kann man dazu nehmen, jede beliebige oder auf was muss man achten, welche nutzt Ihr.
> 
> L.G.
> Relgna



Hallo Relgna,

ich benutze seit ein Paar Jahren diesen UV Kleber zum Fixieren von Knoten und Montagen. Vll kann dir das wieterhelfen.:vik:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjIj6-QrJ3KAhUCkQ8KHVo3AqwQrQMIUTAO


----------



## fischbär (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Das was da verlinkt wurde, Bondic, meinte ich. Das ist ganz ok, die Haftung könnte besser sein.
UV aktivieren? Soll das leuchten? Hä?


----------



## Relgna (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Ja der Name Bondig kommt da oft vor wenn man gooogelt und hat ja auch die Lampe dazu.
Danke dir auch Mot, was für eine Lampe nimmst du denn da.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Lebensdauer der Flasche aber nur ca. halbes Jahr. Dann wird er von allein fest.


 

Stell die Pulle in Kühlschrank dann hält er viel länger als bei Raumtemp.Bei Lufthansa (Flugzeugbau) werden die auch im Kühlschrank gelagert,meine Loctite's stehen auch im Kühlschrank.
 |wavey:


----------



## fischbär (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Bringt fast nix. Einfrieren geht etwas besser, führt aber manchmal dazu, dass der Kleber danach gar nicht mehr härtbar ist.


----------



## Relgna (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Meine Freundin hat solch einen Geldschein Prüfer, damit konnte ich heute den Nagellack von Fing'rs UV Gel clear aushärten, jetzt habe ich Hoffnung das das dann mit einer handlichen kleinen UV.Lampe, Bauhaus hat die für solche Zwecke für 5 € , ist die wo auch im Kleberset drin ist, im Verkauf.

Ich lagere den Sekundenkleber auch kühl zu Hause im Kühlschrank.
Sekundenkleber kaufe ich immer den dünnen, oder aber höchstens den mittelflüsssigen, denn dick wird er von alleine.
In wieweit die Erkennisse vom Sekundenkleber auf den UV Kleber übertragen werden kann weiss ich nicht, so wie es aussieht sind diese jedoch Lichtempfindlich und denke kühl und dunkel schadet nicht.


----------



## Relgna (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: UV Taschenlampe zum Härten....?*

Tip für Leute die sparen wollen und etwas Zeit haben.
Habe hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/261822915556...49&var=560681874849&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT  die UV-Lampe bestellt und macht einen guten Eindruck und härtet z.B. den loon outoors clear Flyfinish Thick / Thin. |wavey:


----------

